# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs > WoW Bots Questions & Requests >  [HonorBuddy] Profile and Mesh Creation.

## megakeeperman

Hello, I'm currently trying to make my own profile in _HonorBuddy_ using the _eProfileCreator_ plugin. I have found that creating your own profile wasn't as easy as I thought. I've read all the guides and just tried and tried but I just end up in a pile of errors. What I'm currently getting is "_Error in hotspots! Near "-6810" hotspot!_" the numbers vary from different depending on position. What I'm really looking for would be a video tutorial by anyone who knows how to make a profile and mesh. I'm in an desperate need for this!


Thanks in advance, MegaKeeperMan

E-mail: *Redacted*

*Picture of the Error:*

[url=Redacted[/url]

*Guides I've read:*

[url=Redacted[/url]

[url=Redacted[/url]

Regarding HB2:




> HB2 is out - doesnt need mesh or profiles reads terain data like ppather did (maybe better) 
> download it and gogo


There is no guide for it. I didn't mention HB2 because it's beta and I were not sure if it would be good making profiles, and neither does it support the *eProfileCreator*.
______________________________________________

For those of you who don't know what *HonorBuddy* is I'll refer to *Kurios* review and some videos demonstrating the bot in action, some videos are made by it's developers.

Thank you *Kurios* for the review, and the users at *Youtube* for the videos.

*Kurios Review*: http://www.mmowned.com/forums/bots-p...onorbuddy.html

Video Demonstrations:

*1.*
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zsM81X45-Fw]YouTube - Honorbuddy - WoW Leveling Bot[/ame]

*2.*
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J0zI19hGlqA]YouTube - Honorbuddy - WoW Bot Paladin[/ame]

*3.*
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bLFfpoYIwOI]YouTube - Honorbuddy - WoW Farming Bot[/ame]

*4.*
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IibY7thGIKo]YouTube - WOW Bot Honorbuddy[/ame]

----------


## pred.is.god

HB2 is out - doesnt need mesh or profiles reads terain data like ppather did (maybe better) 
download it and gogo

----------


## hellokill11

> HB2 is out - doesnt need mesh or profiles reads terain data like ppather did (maybe better) 
> download it and gogo



Then maybe you could help me? I don't know how to create a profile with that either.

----------


## megakeeperman

> HB2 is out - doesnt need mesh or profiles reads terain data like ppather did (maybe better) 
> download it and gogo


Neither do I, there is no guide for it. I didn't mention HB2 because it's beta and I were not sure if it would be good making profiles, and neither does it support the *eProfileCreator*.

----------


## pred.is.god

> Then maybe you could help me? I don't know how to create a profile with that either.


sorry that was a very quick answer.
the new HB2 has a 400mb mesh that covers the entire worlds, so you dont need to create new meshs. (maybe instances tho - not sure) 
You can use existing profiles if you remove the referances to meshes.
The profile is kinda like ppathers task file. it has the grinding nodes (or hotspots).
im kinda struggleing to describe how to do it tho - theres lots of help on HB forums, and the live chat area if you cant find answers in the forums

----------

